

Tell HN: The comment box can be resized - brudgers

Ok, I admit my spouse is has a point when it is pointed out that I don't pay attention. But I never thought about the little dots in the lower right corner until I noticed them yesterday.<p>Gosh that makes life easier, [in a packing tables v knee pads kind of way].
======
0x12
That's not a feature of the site but a feature of your browser.

------
JoachimSchipper
Even nicer: use the ItsAllText Firefox extension: click "edit" and use your
favourite editor, fullscreen if you want. (There are probably equivalent
solutions for other browsers.)

------
brudgers
Knee pads reference in third block here:

[<http://www.achievement.org/autodoc/page/bez0int-4>]

